# Garage / Workshop



## cherry_560sel (Dec 6, 2010)

New member here  I've had the chance to look at some great projects on here and I thought I would get seek out some advice for my workshop project. We purchased a small cape cod from an older couple here in Texas and have been slowly making upgrades as time and money allow. I finally cleared out the detached garage and was wondering if someone could give me some opinions as to my plans. First, it is a 620 sq.ft. Detached garage built on a concrete slab. The old' fella put up plywood for walls instead of drywall, which is my opinion was smart cause drywall would not withstand all the bumps and scrapes that those walls take...lol. So, there is no insulation between the plywood and the outer walls, so first order of business is to blow some insulation between the support studs. Luckily, he left them uncovered so all i have to do is get up above the walls and blow the insulation in. I have already installed a small window style AC unit which I am still in the process of putting up drywall and trim around it for a finished look. In the summer I will look into a space heater that can keep me warm in there during the winter. I fiugre they are cheaper during the summer months. Next I plan to lay down some epoxy resin paint on the floor so it will look nice and make clean-up easier. My plans are to bring in lots of woodworking equipment for the projects that we have planned for the house. The garage is wired with plenty 220v and 110v outlets and has an air hose hook-up leading to the exterior for an air compressor. I will be putting up drywall as a ceiling for a more finished look. What I want is a cleaner looking garage like the look that drywall would give you, but like I said, there is already plywood walls there, so I would like to know if it is possible to prepare the walls in any way so that they give me the look that I want or would laying 1/4" or maybe even 1/8" drywall over the existing walls be a cheaper or easier solution? (do they even make 1/8" drywall????...:laughing. I have attached some pictures so you can get a feel for what I am talking about. Thanks for looking and thanks in advance for any advice you might be able to offer.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice garage! How do you think it would look if you primed and painted the plywood? I'm not really sure one way or the other, but it might look nice.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice garage soon to be workshop!

I think I wouldn't worry about wasting money on any drywall, except when you do the ceiling. One or two coats of a good primer sealer on the drywall followed by a quality topcoat.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's a thought:

What about priming the walls first and then spraying the plywood with a hopper/texture gun for an orange peal look? The heavier texture does a fairly good job of hiding imperfections behind it. I'm just not sure how the texture would fair over plywood.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Must be nice to be able to walk from one side of your shop to the other!

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

On the insulation, I would get insulation for the garage door also as you will loose a lot through it. 

Finishing the walls, I would go with some type of paint that could be touched up easily and wouldn't absorb grease quickly. I would pre filter your AC it will catch a lot of dust.


----------



## cherry_560sel (Dec 6, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> On the insulation, I would get insulation for the garage door also as you will loose a lot through it.
> 
> Finishing the walls, I would go with some type of paint that could be touched up easily and wouldn't absorb grease quickly. I would pre filter your AC it will catch a lot of dust.


 
Hmmm....how would i go about insulating the garage doors? do you mean seal around the perimeter? or actually put insulation on the panels? Also, the air intake for the AC unit is outside, how would I pre-filter that?

I thought about priming and painting....would that hide the grain pattern in the wood panels? I like the orange peel texture idea too, but I am wondering would it stick ???


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cherry_560sel said:


> Hmmm....how would i go about insulating the garage doors? do you mean seal around the perimeter? or actually put insulation on the panels? Also, the air intake for the AC unit is outside, how would I pre-filter that?
> 
> I thought about priming and painting....would that hide the grain pattern in the wood panels? I like the orange peel texture idea too, but I am wondering would it stick ???


Here is a link for insulating the garage door, I would go with the Styrofoam panels as it would be better insulation. 
http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=garage+door+insulation

I have never seen an AC window unit that didn't have the return air inside.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

You are going to be the final arbiter of what happens in that very cool shop.

I can't see too well from the pic...but is there any sort of sealant around the outside where it comes out of the wall?

I'm talking about the A/C.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

WOW!! Jealous! Love the look as is myself...If she ain't broke!

Especially liked the organized feel of the space...oh and the Grolsch on the shelf!

Great space, Enjoy!!:thumbup:


----------



## cherry_560sel (Dec 6, 2010)

cocobolo said:


> You are going to be the final arbiter of what happens in that very cool shop.
> 
> I can't see too well from the pic...but is there any sort of sealant around the outside where it comes out of the wall?
> 
> I'm talking about the A/C.


 
Yes, I did put foam sealant around the outside of the A/C unit after I took that picture. I think I will try two coats primer, a coat of orange peel texture and a coat of paint. I will look into the insulation for the garage doors too.


----------



## cherry_560sel (Dec 6, 2010)

Han'D' said:


> WOW!! Jealous! Love the look as is myself...If she ain't broke!
> 
> Especially liked the organized feel of the space...oh and the Grolsch on the shelf!
> 
> Great space, Enjoy!!:thumbup:


 
HAHAHA !!!! Yeah, thanks, I am in love with it too !!! I got 4 car dollies and put my car in there and spun it around just for fun...it was so freakin funny !!!


----------

